#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  September Member of the Month

## Nazgul

So it's that time again when we choose to honour one of our members on RPA.  Now when I was first approached to write this, I thought it was a little weird.  I mean, it just seemed wrong to get me to do a write up for myself.  Don't get me wrong, I couldn't think of anyone who would deserve it more than myself but to actually write up something for myself just seemed far too conceited.

Of course, this was about the time that Kris, after threatening to burn my thong collection, explained that I wasn't the one getting the MOTM.  P'shaw I thought.  Thee is none greater than Nazgul..  And then Kris told me who we were actually honouring.

So it gives me great pleasure to be able to do the write up for one who I do agree is definitely deserving of this award.

The member we are honouring this month is a long time member who was here before the great exodus from Zetaboards.

With exceptional writing skills, this member has roleplayed in more than a few RPs in the time she's been here.  More importantly though, she has also been the GM of three Hall of Fame RPs which is not only a testament to her skills as a GM, but a testament to the roleplays she creates.  Roleplays that have the ability to draw in the players and keep them committed to the story.

Apart from  her writing skills, she is always willing to help out her fellow members.  Whether she is helping with writing, or just helping other find their way around and learning the ropes on our site, she is patient and understanding with those she helps.  

Now I am sure there are some of you by now that are wondering who this person is.  While you may not know her name, I can guarantee that everyday you see something she has created for the forum.  Anytime you come to the forum you will notice that some of the threads have little icons next to them.  Cool icons that say things like “Hot” or “Romance.”

For her contributions to Roleplay Adventures, we wish to honour Auki, The Unicorn of RPA, as our Member of the Month for September.

Congratulations!


*Fun Facts About Auki*
Name is pronounced Or-key.
Lives in England.
There exists an audio recording of her using the words “pip pip” “cup of tea” and “cheerio” in a sentence.
Loves Avenue Q.
Has also gone by Kailya and Rarity on the site.
Loves unicorns.
Has been played as a character in an RP.

*Hall of Fame Roleplays as a GM*
The Demon's Vows
'Hunted'
'Hunted'; the interrogation 

*Hall of Fame Roleplays as a Player*
Athamar: Quests from Lorana
Never Born
Swanheart Hill
Black
SCAR: The Beginning The End

*Other Notables*
Is a talented artist.
Wrote a Detailed Guide for Newbies on RPA
Is a two time champion of the Rumble on RPA.
Has contributed to the RPA Tribune.

----------


## Alice

Wait..............................
Hold up..........................

You mean to tell me, Auki hasn't received the award until now??? I thought for sure she did... My world is turned upside down... 

Auki, there is no one more deserving of this than you. Congratulations! And thank you for being amazing and staying with us for so many years, I've always looked up to you.

----------


## G

Congratulations Auki! You totally deserve it !!!! Never Born is still to this day one of my favourite RP's I've ever done, you're so talented and a pleasure to write with <3

----------


## Azazeal849

*Reverently takes off MOTM crown and passes it to Auki*

Well done!  ::>:

----------


## Auki

D'awww guys... -blush-
This, and your kind words, mean the world to me.  I never really expected to get MotM, so this is a lovely surprise - Thank you so much~ <3

----------


## Snotgirl

Wha--? I thought Auki had already been nominated. Why was Auki not nominated before?!

----------


## V

Congrats Auki!  :C:: 

Well deserved, I've loved RPing with you since forever - I love all your responses and ideas.

----------


## Mysteria



----------


## Ru

You forgot a fun fact! SHE'S FUCKIN' ADORABLE  :C::  <3

Congrats, Auki! You deserve it so much <3 for realziez. Luffles  ::>:

----------


## Bia

You deserve it! I can't believe you haven't got it yet!!

----------


## Chat Noir

Awww, you go Auki!  :luv:

----------


## Rhomeo

Auki... Auki wasn't MoTM already?

Well, I'm glad the Universe has righted itself and given her the title, I was worried for a sec there!
Congrats, you deserve it hardcore.  :^_^:

----------


## Kris

Way to go girl  ::):

----------


## Setsa

Congrats girl!!

----------


## Minuette

It sounds like you've been here a really long time, so you totally deserve it. <3 Congratz!

----------


## Fayt

_YES!_

Congratulations Auki!

----------


## Alice

I'm planning to spam this thread with sparkles and congratulations, because Auki is just that awesome despite the fact her name is not pronounced Aw-kee (which is how I've been pronouncing it forever and it's not gonna change), who's with me?

----------


## Bia

> I'm planning to spam this thread with sparkles and congratulations, because Auki is just that awesome despite the fact her name is not pronounced Aw-kee (which is how I've been pronouncing it forever and it's not gonna change), who's with me?


Just like I will always call it ay EE suh  ::D:

----------


## Merry

Hurray!  Hurray!  Hurray!

----------


## Anastasia

Congratulations, Auki!

----------


## Alice



----------


## Bee Bear

Congratulations, Auki! Well deserved.  ::>:

----------


## Merry



----------


## Jacogos

I think I'm one of those people who's completely baffled that THE AUKI has not gotten this award before.

.... Even I'VE gotten it before! Whoever's in charge should be fired. Someone tell Anne to fire Naz.

... she already has? Good.

Gratz Auki. It's been a long time coming, it seems :P

----------


## Merry



----------


## Alice



----------


## SQJ

Hey before it's too late I never felt like I thanked you enough for the awesome friend you were to me. 
You helped me out more than you know. I hope you know that you are an asset to the site and to every one who knows you. 
you were a massive motivation in the my drawing and you are still one of the best artists, hand and mouse that I have ever had the honour of meeting and one of the absolutely coolest brit chicks on the planet. 
If it wasn't for you I totally wouldn't have drawn half as much as I did. sure as hell wouldn't have gone very far with that comic and I would not have finished writing the first book of Edge of Forgiveness. 
I think that one was the biggest one for me. Granted what got me going was a sense of competition but also motivation. You are one of the true legends of RPA, you've been around and there's a bit of you in a lot of RPA and I'm glad they finally changed the statis quo and put you up of member of the month. We're very different writers which is prolly why I liked writing with you and most especially against you after you took home the battle for your second time. I want to face you so I can feel like I truly own my trophy lol
I'm always hoping to have your kind of impact on RPA. Five years and I feel like I'm still far away lol. 
I hope you made the best of this month and I hope it felt as good for you as it did me! I hope there was dancing when you saw you won this! And hopefully lots of loud celebrating most especially with that AWESOME AWESOME accent ^^ 

Long winded and odd post over. 
Congatz!

----------

